# Hung Up



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Need some help please....I've gone out 4 times this season and had birds answering me everytime. All but two of the birds are off the property I can hunt. I knew one Tom was roosting on top of a ridge that I was near but didn't want to tromp in and bust him off. Set up where I thought I was close and just my luck, he didn't gobble a peep Monday. Around 1030 he started gobbling. Figured he flew down quiet and henned up. I spotted him off about 200 yards, waited for him to strut to the other side and moved around the side and up the ridge. He was hot and continued to answer my soft keekee's and cuts but would not come in. I figured I was within 75 yards of him, couldn't see him anymore after I moved but knew he was close, but he would not come out of his strut zone. I reckon he is a big ole boy and wanted that "hen" to come to him. At least I didn't get busted out and as I left he was still gobbling. What do you guys suggest?? I don't have his roost pinpointed exactly and definately don't want to bust him off walking in. Should I just ease in to his strut zone after I know, or hope, he has flown down if he doesn't talk on the roost?? He was struttin' midway up the ridge and would not come down or up....these birds frustrate the "H" out of me, but my adrenaline was racing.....  just about ate a Quaker Boy call for breakfast a few times   What do you guys think? I've only harvested a jake, and that's been several years ago....just got back into turkey hunting so I'm by no means experienced...Thanks in advance....BD


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

1st thing I would do is not call anymore and let him come searching for the hen after his 1st reply... I have killed or called to gun alot of gobblers with one call while they are on the roost...
Another thing is to use a fly up cackle at night using your hat to flap hard and sound like wings within 100 yrds of his roost site and make sure you do a few soft yelps/clucks before you do the fly up... Then in the morn do a fly down (same call as fly up) after a short series of tree yelps...
Keep track of where he went/was and set up near there next time out...
If he is coming in somewhat double up with a buddy and have one guy call about 35-40 yrds or more behind the shooter...
Take a photo after you've harvested this bird


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm with atrkyhntr with the fly-up/fly-down stuff. I'd also set up at that strut zone and give him a few light calls. If he doesn't come in off the roost, he'll be back later after those hens have left him. Good luck!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the responses guys,,,hopefully the weather will cooperate with me through the end of the season. I've got a buddy lined up to get after this bird together, I hope one of us a least gets a shot  Thanks again.. BD


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Well it looks like I'll hang up my box calls till next year...
I have my kids this weekend and the weather doesn't look good for taking them out...
Had a blast this year and can't wait till next...


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

dont call as much like turkey hunter said! i had this problem a couple years back then one day i just got frustratrd and sat there thinking about my next move a half hour or so passed and this bird was still gobbling like mad but i made up my mind not to call till i decided what i was gonna do then all of a sudden here he come just gobbling to beat the band he scared the stuffing out of me because wasnt expecting him to com running in like he did from my blind side . i didnt kill him but the follOWING WEEK AT A DIFFENT SPOT I OPENED UP WITH AN OWL HOOT AND HAD ONE GOBBLE ABOUT 100 YARDS OFF i sat down right there and waited i heard him come down with some hens so i yelped a couple times till he gobbled then i quit for about 40 minutes hed didnt gobble any more so i let go with a purr and gobbled and goblled coming right at me he was right in front of me and i didnt even know it he was looking for me but all he found was the smoking end of my shotgun. anyway try not to over call.


----------

